# Urban Boaters Beware



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

We got the tree pulled out today. Unfortunately it is still in the river bed as our chainsaw stopped working. But it is now on the river right shore and out of the way of the boat chute.

Randy
DRE


----------

